# A few candids from a Hooters girl



## Kegger (Nov 25, 2008)

C&C appreciated and taken well.


----------



## DragonHeart (Nov 26, 2008)

I like the expression in #2.  Just wish you hadn't sliced the top of her head off.  #1 would be cool without that 'object' in the upper right corner.


----------



## Kegger (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you.

I forgot to clone that out.... Guess I'll have to do that before print.


----------



## Evil Eagle (Nov 26, 2008)

What did hooters have to do with it?


----------



## Kegger (Nov 26, 2008)

She works there, is in the 08 calendar, and is a good friend of mine, lol.


----------



## ANDS! (Nov 26, 2008)

What an awful bait and switch.  >:[

With that said, she single?


----------



## kundalini (Nov 26, 2008)

ANDS! said:


> What an awful bait and switch. >:[
> ?


----------



## Evil Eagle (Nov 26, 2008)

Kegger said:


> She works there, is in the 08 calendar, and is a good friend of mine, lol.



What month?


----------



## cszakolczai (Nov 27, 2008)

woah... shes going to be in the 08 calender?  So they really are Hooters girls?  I always thought they were professional models due to the fact my Hooters has no waitress which even remotely resembles your friend.


----------

